# Batman's Dog



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

So, I take Anna on a walk tonight, it's overcast but nice and cool. We're walking and this little boy sees her and screams:

"LOOK! LOOK! THAT DOG HAS BATMAN EARS!!!"

He then asks me "Wow! Is that Batman's dog?!?!" 

I had to say with a pretty straight face: "Why yes she is...we're on a secret mission of protecting the neighborhood. But don't tell anybody."

The look on his face was priceless! Then he ran off "Mom! Mom! Batman's dog lives in our neighborhood!!!"

I don't know why he'd think this, I see no resemblance!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

That's too funny!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

That's so adorable!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL Too funny!!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Too funny for words!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

That is just too cute!! Good job to 'Batman's Dog' !!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh my gosh! How great!!!!
He looks legit!


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

That's HILARIOUS!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I thought she was Batdog's girlfriend?

Bathead says 'Hey baby'


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

lol...that's true...maybe that explains her super attraction to Otto...he has "the symbol" of their love on his head!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

neat.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

All GSDs make great Batmans! They're like Batman's little helpers or something because he can't be everywhere at once, ya know.










(pictured here with his evil nemesis The Green-Haired Witch!)


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ace_the_Bat-Hound

Now the real question is what kind of dog would that sissy boy Robin have?


----------

